# Cleaning my Gtr for the first time



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Cleaning car on Sunday so will post so pics of before and after.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Any ideas what is the best products to use. And what steps should I take to get best results.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Check this site out for all the answers, seriously good guides and recommendations:
Car Care Products | Detailing Products | Free UK Delivery

If you're going to be going out to buy products from a store (Halfords) on Sunday... Meguiars are a very good bet.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Gtr v spec I'll have a look at the site. Much appreciate


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Have a look at the guide at the top of this page if it is an R35 you've got and pay attention to it!.You neen to take extra care when washing an R35 or it will look a mess before you know it due to the shite paint quality.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I know mate that's y I've invested in lambs wool wash mitt,dodo juices purple wax,dodo clay bar kit,autoglym polish and shampoo,poorboys microfiber cloth and a poorboys waffle cloth. I'm planing on spend atleast 6 hours on the car. 
So what do u think have I made the right choices with the products I have made? Or have I mix and matched wrong cleaning products


----------

